# Underbite and eating?



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Asking for my mom. She has noticed that Eva has an underbite and it seems to affect what she will eat. She mainly likes to eat soft food that she doesn't have to chew up. Is is ok for her to just eat the soft food. I've read that just feeding soft food can cause problems with teeth.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think it will necessarily cause problems with her teeth as long as they are maintained (teeth brushed regularly, dental cleanings, etc). If she has an underbite, her bite is probably off and it may hurt her to chew. Did you try adding water to her food? That will make it softer. Or maybe you could mix canned and dry food. Also, I would have the vet check out her teeth the next time you are there to make sure there is nothing else going on.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would maybe get her checked out by the vet just in case. Could it be her teeth? Odie has a slight underbite, and it doesn't affect what she eats.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

The vet checked her teeth in March and didnt say anything about them. She will eat food if it is softened with water. I will try to get a pic of her teeth. Her bottom front ones dont line up at all with her top ones.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My family's chi mix has the same underbite. She is 11 years old now and it has never been a problem. But it is better for her to eat kibble with water anyways, so if that works for her I would definitely add water to her kibble. Toby gets wet kibble and he doesn't even have a bite problem (other than all his retained baby teeth!). Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has an underbite (see siggy) and he eats just fine. He powers through bones, etc. So if the dog is unwilling to eat hard food, I'd have the vet check for cracked teeth or slab fractures. A simple underbite shouldn't hinder eating at all.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe has a severe underbite, I don't notice any problems with him eating anything given to him including greenies or freeze dried duck treats.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would have the vet check her teeth. Maybe she has a broken tooth or something else going on that makes her reluctant to eat. Something is probably causing her pain.


----------

